# Really????



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=1818689 ... ic-surgery


> He adamantly opposes testicular implants for dogs. He says they serve no medical purpose whatsoever.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

OH ya, they're called "neuticles" fake nuts for dogs so you can walk around with a dog that has the appearance of having and set in his bag when he's actually been neutered.

My brother and a couple of my best friends have these. It allows them to look and feel like they have a pair when actually their wives have their nuts firmly tucked away in their purses. Much better than the old "strap-on" style nuts my father used to have...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> OH ya, they're called "neuticles" fake nuts for dogs so you can walk around with a dog that has the appearance of having and set in his bag when he's actually been neutered.
> 
> My brother and a couple of my best friends have these. It allows them to look and feel like they have a pair when actually their wives have their nuts firmly tucked away in their purses. Much better than the old "strap-on" style nuts my father used to have...


You must be feeling better. 
:lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The neuticles are a big deal in the dog show world I guess. Neutered dogs seem to be quite a bit more calm. But the shows don't allow it. So people will have fakes put in place so when the dog is checked by the judges, everything is where it should be.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Only in America...
And no, I don't have a pair of boys hanging under my truck...

Funny Tex...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> OH ya, they're called "neuticles" fake nuts for dogs so you can walk around with a dog that has the appearance of having and set in his bag when he's actually been neutered.
> 
> My brother and a couple of my best friends have these. It allows them to look and feel like they have a pair when actually their wives have their nuts firmly tucked away in their purses. Much better than the old "strap-on" style nuts my father used to have...


 -_O- I love it...so true too!


----------



## thrillseaker (Sep 26, 2010)

Glad your back and in good spirts Tex.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll be here all week! Tip your waiters and try the veal folks!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > OH ya, they're called "neuticles" fake nuts for dogs so you can walk around with a dog that has the appearance of having and set in his bag when he's actually been neutered.
> ...


Shane show us yours.... Maybe the wife could show us your real set?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TAK said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > TEX-O-BOB said:
> ...


His have been worn plumb off...


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

They’re not just for dogs. A metallurgy class I took years ago went on a field trip to a prosthetic manufacturing lab. Using exotic alloys they made artificial joints and other internal people parts. The Engineer giving the tour told us about a recent project. They had decided to develop artificial testes because there were problems with the plastic ones of the era. They made two nearly weightless hollow metallic spheres and implanted them in a test subject. After he had healed they had the subject dress in his regular clothing and walk around to check the “fit”. As he walked there was a tick-tick-tick. The project was scrapped. :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> As he walked there was a tick-tick-tick. The project was scrapped. :shock:


 :lol: I could just see him walking through the metal detectors in the airport! They'd probably think he had a ticking bomb in his shorts! :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TAK said:


> Shane show us yours.... Maybe the wife could show us your real set?


Just do a search online...I guarantee there is a pic or two of mine out there! In fact I am pretty sure I have sent you pics!!! :mrgreen:


----------

